# Exception Handling



## ARadauer (15. Jun 2007)

Es sind immer die kleinen Beispiele, an denen man Dinge wie Exceptions usw lernt. Aber wenn man das ganz dan bei großen 20K Zeilen Projekten einsetzt, hab ich immer Probleme.

Schön alles über mit  MVC Patterns aufgebaut und jetzt passiert zb im Model eine Exception. Mhn wie gebe ich die am Besten weiter? Direkt die View informieren oder an den aufrufenden Controller weiterwerfen und der soll, dann auf den Fehler ragieren und bei Bedarf ihrgend eien Meldung an die View weitergeben. Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## The_S (15. Jun 2007)

Wenn du Streng nach MVC arbeitest, ist der logische Weg, dass du den Controller informierst und der dann darauf entsprechend reagiert und wenns gar nicht anders geht die View dazu anhält eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung auszugeben.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Jun 2007)

ok, das erscheint mir logisch.


danke


----------

